# the gaffers mooch



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

hi all went on a little mooch to day with the dogs and one of my many ss the dogs marked a tree and sure enough the tree rat was there but couldn't get a clean head shot try as i may i couldn't get the little shite so left it alone and moved on got further down the wood and a saw this black object trying to take off but without any joy as i got 3 foot away i notice it had been shot by a shot gun as i could hear the 12 guage's poping behined me well it needed to be put out of its missery so i put a well placed a steel ball in to it head and it did the trick hears a pic fellas


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Good for you, not letting it suffer, although no love lost here for those things. City boys used to drive an hour out in the country and pay the farmers to let them hide in the wheat shocks to shoot crows, but we thought that was a waste of expensive shotgun shells, when there was plenty of dove, quail, duck, and other edible game out there when in season.

I still want to get some squirrel with my slingshot, as I haven't eaten any in probably 55 years or so. I've been collecting recipes in case I get lucky in the spring.


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

CAS said:


> Good for you, not letting it suffer, although no love lost here for those things. City boys used to drive an hour out in the country and pay the farmers to let them hide in the wheat shocks to shoot crows, but we thought that was a waste of expensive shotgun shells, when there was plenty of dove, quail, duck, and other edible game out there when in season.
> 
> I still want to get some squirrel with my slingshot, as I haven't eaten any in probably 55 years or so. I've been collecting recipes in case I get lucky in the spring.


never ate squirrel i must try it some time i have had a few this year but give them away


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the tale, Gaffer.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

pleasure charles :thumbsup:


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

you gonna have the crow for dinner mate? i read sumwhere they make good eating but never tried myself

cheers, remco


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

No pal left the rook for mr fox I had smelld the fox all day down where I shot the bird may be it was stalking the bird


----------



## Ninu patatu (Jun 16, 2012)

*Nice shot *


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice shot and thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

pleasure lads :thumbsup:


----------

